# Look what the UPS man brought!



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

It's a Louet S40 Hatbox wheel. They are no longer made and I've been looking for one for a while. The wheel fits inside the cover and when closed up, it looks a bit like a hatbox. It's very light and I'm hoping this will be my go-to travel wheel.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Gotta LOVE that UPS man !!! Its a gorgeous wheel for sure !!! Have big fun getting to know her/him ----- what have you named it !?!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations! I have never seen one before. How does it spin?


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I do love to see the UPS man! (It helps that he's a really nice guy.)

Miz Mary, he or she hasn't told me a name yet. We should have a chance to get to know each other at SAFF next weekend.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats!!
I thought about getting one at one time too. They look just neat! I hear the hitchhiker wheel are based on their design.

I hope it works well for you!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Callieslamb said:


> Congratulations! I have never seen one before. How does it spin?


Thanks! It spins very smoothly. It takes very little tension (scotch tension) to get the fiber to draw on the bobbin. The seller sent some fiber and I've been playing all evening.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Pearl B said:


> Congrats!!
> I thought about getting one at one time too. They look just neat! I hear the hitchhiker wheel are based on their design.
> 
> I hope it works well for you!


So far, so good!

I've never spun on a Hitchhiker, but they do look very similar.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, Happy Wheel Day!!!! Congratulations!!!  Woot!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I didn't know Louet made a wheel like this. Very cute


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

LOVE new wheel day!!!! :dance: :bouncy: :nanner:

how cool! I have never spun on one- but that dainty wheel does somehow seem to suit you!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Well, that's different! How are folks gonna know you're toting around a spinning wheel when it's concealed like that? Don't you need a concealed carry permit for that?


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

She looks like an Ida Lou to me!

Congrats!


----------

